# What kind of Crayfish is this?



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

I got a crayfish for free today at the pet-store because they werent supposed to have it. What is it the guy said he had no idea?


----------



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

Sorry, maybe this pic will work?


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

swing and a miss! Try uploading to imgur.com and then linking


----------



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

haha alright


----------



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

[/IMG]


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

It kinda looks like a dwarf orange mexican crayfish that lost all of its color....


----------



## poolplayerpro3 (Dec 1, 2011)

i had one of those its just a plain old river crayfish. dont keep it in any tank with any kind of cichlid cause when it molts the fish will drag it from its home and kill it


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

if i had to guess from those pics ide say a marble cray

idk where you live ddawg but the only state they are illegal in is MO

and sadly thats where my house was built so i no longer have them


----------

